# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [Vial of the sands] Carry a baby dragon

## SkillzFirez

Hello everyone!

If you own the Vial of the sands, just mount up -- and before the cast is complete, use Ironboot flask.

Now just cancel the Dwarf-thing and enjoy beeing 2 Draks at once.




Enjoy!
 
Sorry for my bad english  :Wink:

----------


## DK1989

lol nice find

----------


## Cheat'R

Useless :P
[filler]

----------


## Ground Zero

> Useless :P
> [filler]


Although this is useless in a sense you don't gain anything, it's still a exploit and it's still useful in my eyes.

+10 Nice find.

----------


## zanathos77

> Although this is useless in a sense you don't gain anything, it's still a exploit and it's still useful in my eyes.
> 
> +10 Nice find.


I don't see how you can say at all it is useful, it doesn't give you anything.. you don't gain anything, just a simple graphical glitch.

----------


## t0mm3h

Most graphical glitch's are epic though so +rep nice find

----------


## Aldun

> I don't see how you can say at all it is useful, it doesn't give you anything.. you don't gain anything, just a simple graphical glitch.


All that wow is for is fun. +5

----------


## BrightChild

Can the baby dragon carry another dragon? or person

----------


## salsajohn

Nice find man  :Big Grin:

----------


## SkillzFirez

Havent tested it, but i think another person will mount up on the big dragon.

----------

